# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  [netPeerTcpBinding] port d'un rseau P2P

## TheBlackReverand

Bonjour,

Je souhaite raliser une application qui exploiterais netPeerTcpBinding (rseau P2P ou chaque poste est de mme niveau => pas de serveur) pour ce synchronis entre les postes.

Le rseau est consquent:
Chaque site est compos d'environ 20/30 PC.
Il existe environ 1500 sites gographique rpartie un peux partout dans le monde (espagne, italie, argentine, russie....).
Ils sont tous reli par une connexion VPN (je prsume, en tout cas tous les postes peuvent se pinger).
Le rseau est dcoup en domaine (1 domaine par pays).


L'objectif est de synchroniser les applications ce trouvant sur un mme site gographique.

Je peux dj commencer par crer 1 adresse net.p2p://xxx par site gographique mais ensuite? est-il possible de restreindre le canal au niveau d'un site gographique?

L'ide est de ne pas satur le rseau de trame invisible (les trames qui permettent de dcouvrir la liste des nuds)


Pouvons-nous configurer le canal pour ce limit  un certains masque rseau?

exemple : de 1.2.3.10  1.2.3.50 ou alors 255.255.255.0 (soit de 1.2.3.1  1.2.3.254)


Merci,

----------

